# Stero in Pulsar



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Okay looking at those funky parallelagram boxes in the back I think I can fit 6x9's back there but I am not 100% sure. Does anyone know if I can fit 6x9's in there and if I can, how to I get the framing of to get to it?
Thankx

Peace Out


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

if the boxes werent built to support 6x9 then dont put them in there, you'll get better sound quality and wont run the risk of damaging anything by going costum, and doing it youself. or just replacing the existing speakers....as for get those boxes out I cant tell you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

you can mount tem and they will fit perfectjust remove the dummy plae i own a pulsa if you need anymore help ask


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

you can mount them and they will fit perfect just remove the dummy plate i own a pulsar if you need anymore help ask


----------

